# Loomis Rod Combo



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

2 piece, 10 wt, 9 ft, Loomis rod and Gold Cup Reel with extra spool. Case and flies, with new line. $250.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

what kind of rod is it?


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

G loomis IM6 blank I believe


----------



## poph3 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is the rod & reel still available?


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes it is


----------

